# Dont try to embarrass someone smarter than you



## jokensmoken (Jun 4, 2019)

In the library, a young man approaches a female student and quietly asks if she minds sharing her table.
The young lady looks up and says loudly
"NO I WON'T SPEND THE NIGHT WITH YOU !!!
There were several audible gasps, a few giggles and everyone was staring at the young man.
He quietly retreated and found an unoccupied table.
Several minutes pass and the young woman quietly goes to the young mans table and says
"I study psychology and know EXACTLY what you were thinking. I'll bet you felt pretty embarrassed,  huh"
The young man sat for a second and replied loudly
200 BUCKS...FOR ONE NIGHT...THATS ABSURED...
And just like that all eyes were on the young lady...
The young man said "I'm pre law, bet you feel sort of guilty,  huh"


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 4, 2019)

lol!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 4, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2019)

Yes sir what goes around comes around.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 6, 2019)

Good turn around.
Gary


----------

